# ford ranger or toyota tacoma?



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

hey fellas this is what i'm trying to decide on which truck to buy? heres wut i need it for....

1. i'm a goose hunter, i need to get in some MUDDY places.

2. i would like a 4x4, V6 engine.

3. i can drive stick so that's not a big deal....

4. i'll also be surf fishing alot so i needs one that can go through some tough stuff.

also i would also like input on gas mileage, maintenance and any other pros/or cons you might have on these trucks. thanks all, tight lines


jess:dance:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Ford, because it is the right thing to do!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

How much you looking to spend?

Toyota Tacoma is the #1 selling truck in its class.

http://www.mpgomatic.com/2009/05/22/2009-toyota-tacoma-review/

PM if you need to test drive one.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Ford, because it is the right thing to do!


Right thing to do is to get the best thing for your money. Dependability, reliability, better performance, resale value, etc.......

Track records speaks for itself

*note Toyotas are more pricier for a reason. You get what you pay for.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Toyota cuz it will last you forever and will drag that ford backerds with the ford sitting on dry concrete and the Toyota sitting on wet! The Toyota has a better trade in and you won't have any problems with that machine! Drive both of them and get back to us! Toyota trucks have Texan hands assembling them ! I say this and i drive an F-250 superduty and i love it, but drop down to a half ton and i will drop Ford like a molten hot piece of slag! I believe that the toyota goes into limited slip in the rearend after 15 mph so that is a HUGE difference from the Ls Ford!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

are you talking about a new as in 2000-09 or older? what i would do is buy an older tacoma and lift it with some big tires, and you should be able to just about any where you need to kinda like this one.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Tacoma. The only small truck out there that's worth looking at. I bought my 2004 brand new (last year for that body style) and have put 130k on it with ZERO problems (oil changes and an O2 sensor are the only thing I've spent money on ). I plan to put another 200k on it. I've driven it on snow, mud, desert sand, beach sand, rocks, the highway. Never got stuck, but I've pulled out a couple of F150s on Matagorda 

BTW, I really like the 2.7 4 cylinder with a 5 speed. It won't tow much, but hard to beat that motor.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

TACOMA all the way man. I got one now and I havent gotten stuck and its got a 6 ft bed. The ranger has a smaller bed. The ranger has a V4 or a small V6. I would take the tacoma for sure.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Toyota Tacoma! *


----------



## countryboy (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a older Ford Ranger 4x4 and I have put that thing threw hell and back and it still comes back for more. The only up grade I have done to it is the KN cold air, exhaust and some over sized mudders and that thing has not left me stranded. Its got 194,000 miles on the V6 and not a drop of oil on the driveway.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Toyota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 If you will do your research there is only one truck that is built 100% in the U.S.A. It's not Ford, Chevy, or Dodge. Toyota is the only truck that is built 100% in the U.S.A. and it's all done right here in the great state of Texas. Why look at any other truck? Had a 2005 Taco and it would drive circles around anything like it.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

TACO!!!


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I have bought Ford Rangers for my company for 15 years, 300K is what I get out of them with no problem. Oil changes at 3k and Trans fluid changes at 50K intervals. Not a serious problem of breakdown yet.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Both are good trucks. Yotas have proven themselves to be reliable but the Ford Ranger has too. You will pay more for a yota in the beginning but the resale value will be better than the Ranger when you go to sale. Look at the Kelly blue book at the used ones. IMO Rangers have better quality controls and better interior in general. The ranger seats are very comfortable and the yotas are not. Check it out for yourself. Unless you are towing a boat or something I would take the i4banger motor verses the v6 because of the gas mileage and the motor is more reliable on both trucks. Just my opinion

The Ford has a 4.0 v6 pushing 207hp @ 5250rpm and 238fp of torque @ 3000rpm and gets you 15city/21hwy 

The Yota has a 4.0 v6 pushing 236hp @5200rpm and 266fp of [email protected] 4000rpm verses the ford at 3000rpm gets you 15city/18hwy 

The 4bangers:

The Ford's 2.3L i4 pushing 143hp @ 5250rpm and 154fp of torque @ 3750rpm and gets you 22city/27hwy 

The Yota has a 2.7L i4 pushing 159hp @5200rpm and 180fp of [email protected] 3800rpm and gets you 20city/26hwy


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Fish4it said:


> I have bought Ford Rangers for my company for 15 years, 300K is what I get out of them with no problem. Oil changes at 3k and Trans fluid changes at 50K intervals. Not a serious problem of breakdown yet.


Go quickly and buy yourself a lottery ticket, cause you are truly a lucky person.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> Go quickly and buy yourself a lottery ticket, cause you are truly a lucky person.


Since about '92, the Ranger has had outstanding reliability in general. For several years in the late 90's, the Ranger wit the 3.0v6 was the MOST reliable truck, compact or full size.

The Rangers bigest problem is that Ford has basicly abandonded upgrading it. It has not had a motor upgrade since '92, or a chassy/body upgrade since (I think) '98?-'01? (F-105 and Explorer have been updated twice since '00) On one hand this may be good (all the bugs have been worked out of it) but it is also bad (old-school tech & styling)

What ever you decided, I also second gettin the 4-c motor. If you need more power, get a full size truck. They will get same or better gas milage with a stronger v8 than the small trucks get with the v6's


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

definitely true^^ I drive a 03 Prerunner Taco V6 and its a great truck. Only thing that has gone bad is the O2 sensor but everything else is fine. Only complaint is when pulling my 17' boat is gets about 8-10 mpg. Average fuel overall hwy & city I get about 17-18 mpg. If your going to be putting a load on the truck go with the full size trucks. It'll be worth it...... If not get the I4.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Tacoma all the way. My 95' Tacoma has 251K and is still going strong.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Neither


----------

